# Ski Sundown 12/17/10



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2010)

Got out from 5:30ish to 7:00 tonight after work.  Only a short amount of time, but enough to wet the whistle.  The hill is skiing great, and is absolutely buried in snow!  Gunny is loaded top to bottom with gianormous whales that I'm sure will be pushed out tonight for a substantial covering.  The Nor'easter bumps continue to be severely rad, I was thrilled to find that they did a great job of top coating the trail without obliterating the lines that were there.  A few sections of cookie funk, but nothing that wasn't easily busted up.  Skied most of my runs with Jarrod who is clearly pumped to be back on skis this year.  Definitely a good night to be out, I just wish I was able to avoid the trail closures due to grooming, especially on a short night like this, but thems the breaks.


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2010)

Still here. Bumps are excellent. A few slabs of snow making over the old bumps nbreaking loose but I've just been stomping what I can. They'll probably grow over the weekend. Ok....time to get off the lift...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2010)

Jake and I put in a short night, 7ish to 9ish. Lost time with a late start and a stop for dinner on the way.   Alternated Canyon/Nor Easter/Temptor most of the night. Took a run down Tom's Treat to check out the "beginner" terrain park.

Had fun, no crowds. Heard they had a problem with lift 2.


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't know how i didn't see you Gary. We must have been out of sync all night. I stuck it out until just before 10 pm. Solo night skiing, while fun, is well, lonely. Still had fun. Took one run on Tom's as well to see what my daughters will be in for tomorrow. All small things that shouldn't be a problem. Rest of the night on Nor'easter. Bumps were fun.

The whales on Gunny are CRAZY. Riding the lift with one boy, maybe 8 or 9 says to me, "hey mister, did you see those huge moguls they put on Gunbarrel?" :lol:


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2010)

*Bottom of Nor'easter:*






*Same shot as skidmarks earlier today, but they looked pretty wild at night:*


----------



## powhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

Build that glacier!!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 18, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Jake and I put in a short night, 7ish to 9ish. Lost time with a late start and a stop for dinner on the way.   Alternated Canyon/Nor Easter/Temptor most of the night. Took a run down Tom's Treat to check out the "beginner" terrain park.
> 
> Had fun, no crowds. Heard they had a problem with lift 2.



Where did you go for dinner? How was the service? Would you go again?


----------



## Madroch (Dec 18, 2010)

Fun night- out from 6:30 to 9:15 or so with my son... got stuck on lift #2 when it literally ground to a halt right after we loaded-- sounded like metal on metal- brake issue I guess.. warm night so no issues, and we weren't stuck long... inched our way up top.  Worked fine today....


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 18, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Build that glacier!!



:lol:


----------



## Madroch (Dec 18, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> :lol:



Gunny opened today.. quite funky chunky.. like they only had time to knock it down, not tiller it a few times.  Should be fine with either more grooming or more traffic.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 19, 2010)

anyone going today? my a$$ had been really looking forward to spending some time with my armchair.  but some company might make me reconsider.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

I should be there tomorrow unless Jack reports epicness at Mt. Snow

steveo


----------



## planb420 (Dec 19, 2010)

Shooting for a 9am arrival on 12-19 and departing around 12:30ish. Did not make the session this morning due to waking up a bit sore and called it off in favor of more sleep and getting right for my upcoming weekend this Wed and Thurs (possibility of some SNOW!).


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2010)

powhunter said:


> I should be there tomorrow unless Jack reports epicness at Mt. Snow
> 
> steveo



Not to harsh on the beloved institution, but Snow sounds pretty rad right now!


----------

